# elite crete systems



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

dose anyone have exp with this company. the new home that we are doing now had the basement floor finish left out of the bid at home owner request. they asked me if i had used it i said no but would check it out. they have a guy in the twin cities that dose it. it is a epoxy floor covering


----------



## Frostpro (Dec 8, 2014)

Hmm I don't think we've had any experience with them either. Just got done watching a few YouTube videos to check to see if I would recognize them. Sorry wish I could help you out. Good luck!


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

it looks cool have not seen a bid yet it is for a 68 x 34 home with in floor heat 3 bedroom 3 1/2 bath down by rushford you can see for 3 miles out the basement door:thumbup:


----------



## Frostpro (Dec 8, 2014)

Sounds like a nice spot to live.:thumbsup: I would guess it's not cheap if they left it out. I did a full chip floor in my garage this fall. Out of curiosity I called to see what a few guys charged and it was around 4 bucks a square ft. We spent almost half the cost on products and supplies. Turned out well but I can see why they charged that much.


----------



## Molly (Sep 18, 2014)

As a competitor with integrity, I'll admit I haven't heard any poor reviews of elite crete systems. However, they can be pretty expensive depending on which product you go with.

The most common complaints we get are from folks who picked up a cheap epoxy floor kit at HD or Lowes. Then it fails and they come to us for something that'll last longer.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

molly dose in floor heat have a bad affect on these kind of floors.
they are thinking $7000 but have not got a bid yet just the first i want it:clap:


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

i could not get them to stamp the floor when it was poured knowing it was going to get left exposed


----------



## Molly (Sep 18, 2014)

pappagor said:


> molly dose in floor heat have a bad affect on these kind of floors.
> they are thinking $7000 but have not got a bid yet just the first i want it:clap:


Heated floors can be coated as long as the heat is not on while the coating is curing.


----------



## Russell_ (Dec 26, 2014)

I'm an Elite Crete certified installer. I've been using their product for about two years. I personally love the floors. Their tough, durable and look good. To install an individual would have to go to a class at a nearby distributor. It's only a two day class, you should check it out. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

Elite Crete used to have good epoxy. Their resins are crap now.

Their powdered materials are half decent.

Their urethane is junk.

They don't actually manufacture their materials like they claim.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

i found out today that they are going to use the reflector enhancer floor system. 3 bids all came back with in 1500 of each other


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

Make sure they are using a vapor barrier primer. VB5 if they insist on Elite Crete.


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

that i will pass on to the owners


----------

